# CPU OC Question.



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok I have the Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz processor. I hear people can overclock this to at least 3.0Ghz without changing the voltage. I have a stock cooler on it but Arctic Silver thermal on it. 

CPU-Z









My Idle temp with stock cooler is 29c-31c


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Try setting the multipler to 9, if that works monitor the temps, should
be ok though. If that doesnt work, try bumping up the fsb, a little at
a time until you get the desired speed. The key to that is little adjustments.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

After that should I run prime95? If so is there a tutorial for running the test with that?


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm, my BIOS seems to not want me to overclock. It will not let me set multiplier to x9.

Here are some pics of my BIOS 

My CPU config










It telling me x8 is max


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

What motherboard do you have and whats the BIOS version? Might want to throw that in there.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

My Motherboard is in my system..... 

P5N-E SLI ASUS

I forget what My bios version is. Cant I check that in windows somewhere?


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/checking-bios-version/ 

Kinda lengthy but it explains it well.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

BIOS revision 0901 , 2/1/2008


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=KyHOsOKWujC2QguJ

You should definitely update your BIOS. See if that resolves the issue, seems they had a lot fixes.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

how do you update bios without being in windows? I remember someone saying never flash bios in windows.


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

"The E6750 has a 6 - 8 multiplier, meaning that your motherboard will need to handle a 500FSB to hit 4.0GHz... a tough task." 

There should be instructions on the ASUS site there as well as you board specs. At this point all things considered you should still update the bios but you will have to go by FSB speed to increase performance. 

http://techgage.com/article/intel_core_2_duo_e6750_preview/2


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

What should I put my FSB to if I only want it to get to 3.0?


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

I also can not find where my FSB is located in my BIO's could you help me with this?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't worry about your multiplier, leave it on the maximum of 8.
What you want to do is raise your bus speed, and you're in the wrong place for that.
Close but no cigar. The Advanced is correct, but you need to go into "jumper free settings."

AI Tuning ........................... Manual

System Clocks ....................NB PCI-E Frequency....... 100

Voltage Control ...................Manual (for now)

FSB and Memory Config ........
FSB - Memory Clock Mode......... auto
FSB - Memory Ratio ................. 1:1
FSB (QDR) .............................1400

Note that your ram will be then be running at 700Mhz. This will change as you up the 
fsb, and the 1:1 ratio will need to be tweaked (possibly) later on, if you exceed 1600 
on the fsb. You most likely won't be doing that on a stock cooler. Always keep an eye 
on your actual memory speed, with 800Mhz ram you don't want it to go too high. 
We'll need to look at ram voltage at some point, when overclocking it's usually best 
to manually specify the manufacturer's maximum, for stability.

Save and exit, boot into windows. Open up things like cpu-z and whatever temp monitor that
you use. Run prime95, paying careful attention to your temps. I don't like going over 
60C. though a degree or two isn't a problem, but if it's the case, you really do need a 
good heatsink. You aren't destined for much with the stock.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

when I tried that it brought me to a black screen saying unable to boot. Ill try it again today.
I know that I cant get far with stock but I can not afford a new one right now, I just bought a new video card. 


Any recommendations for a CPU cooler?

I need some help with this some of this doesn't look right.






























This one is similar with the rest in this category


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Change voltage control to auto. For now with a small OC, it's best to let it set itself where it needs. 

Try fsb - memory clock mode........... unlinked
Then see if you can set the next one down - fsb-memory ratio..... 1:1
And then up the fsb (qdr) to 1400. 

After you enter that, see what it gives for actual mem. 

Kind of a sparse bios, much easier with the AMI bios that Asus uses.

The thing to look for is the actual values. 
Your cpu speed is the bus speed x multiplier. With the bios displaying fsb instead of
just the bus, you divide the fsb by 4, then multiply by 8. 1400 is 350 on the bus, times 
8 gives a cpu frequency of 2800Mhz. The bus speed increase isn't much, 333 to 350 on the first jump isn't big, so that shouldn't be any problem at all with the stability. 
Has to be in the settings.

Read this thread on overclocking your board. http://www.overclock.net/2820311-post1.html


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

*BEFORE*












*AFTER*









This is my Overclock so far... About to run PCMark, 3dmark06 and Orthos for 8 hours. I am wondering if I should stop here because I reached my goal, I only have stock cooling as of now. 

I'd like to know what you guys think! 

PS when orthos ran for the 1 minute the core temps would only get to 58c and stay there or go down. I think you said that try not to hit 60c.

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

That looks real good! I wouldnt push it much farther. Keep a eye on
the temps....


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

temps getting at a max of 60c with orthos.. Once it hits 60 it goes to 59c.. Might have to put this down a little..

I put it down another 25 and it seems to stay at 59 under 100% load.. It makes a few jumps up to 60..


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well done with stock cooling. You'll be able to get more, and keep the heat down, with an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you have any recommendations for a CPU cooler?It prefer it to be $50 or below.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Sunbeam 120mm. Core-Contact Freezer looks good, 30 bucks after rebate and free shipping. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835207004 

Of course, don't know where you are ordering from, so might not apply.

I use a clone of this one, great cooler, but pushpins and I also got the optional backplate kit. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Both very good coolers, a ripoff of the thermaltake ultra 120. A little loud
but very good!


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

Newegg is always good.


Thanks for your help guys.

Here is my orthos test, Max temp reached was 60c only for a minute most of the times only for a few seconds.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Stable is good. Hard to say what a new cooler would get you down to, but I'd guess 50ish load temps. Give you a bit more headroom anyway.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

